# Fostering animals



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you would like a pet but you feel you cannot because you are not sure of your timeline here why not foster a pet and help out an animal shelter based here in Egypt?

I am waiting for 3 cats to come to me..one of them is going on to Germany and the other two need homes. Foster homes are needed all over the country.

Maiden


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> If you would like a pet but you feel you cannot because you are not sure of your timeline here why not foster a pet and help out an animal shelter based here in Egypt?
> 
> I am waiting for 3 cats to come to me..one of them is going on to Germany and the other two need homes. Foster homes are needed all over the country.
> 
> Maiden


We are actually going to go and adopt a kitten once we move to Sherouk. We have a sweet dog and now feel it is time to introduce the cat. Then if we get other dogs the cat will be all grown up and able to stand up to silly puppies. My daughter(7) is so excited to go pick out this kitten! We will only adopt as there are soooo many that need homes.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> If you would like a pet but you feel you cannot because you are not sure of your timeline here why not foster a pet and help out an animal shelter based here in Egypt?
> 
> I am waiting for 3 cats to come to me..one of them is going on to Germany and the other two need homes. Foster homes are needed all over the country.
> 
> Maiden


Love cats and dogs but after having both while in Egypt really think that cats are the better option after having my dog poisoned.....the cat never left my garden,the furthest she went was up onto the roof chasing a rat which used to come across via the telephone wire every evening Dog ate poison which had been put down on the street by government...she escaped from front terrace was only gone 20 mins came back and died also immediately from strychnine.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> Love cats and dogs but after having both while in Egypt really think that cats are the better option after having my dog poisoned.....the cat never left my garden,the furthest she went was up onto the roof chasing a rat which used to come across via the telephone wire every evening Dog ate poison which had been put down on the street by government...she escaped from front terrace was only gone 20 mins came back and died also immediately from strychnine.




It is horrendous they way they deal with stray/feral animals here, they also poison in Spain. 

I love dogs but as I live in an apartment and my work hours are irregular plus there is no where to let a dog run a cat will have to do for me.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Dogs are a menace - we have a few near us that bark, and bark, and bark, and bark, and bark, and bark, and bark, and bark, and bark, and bark, and bark, and bark, and bark, and bark, and bark, and bark, and bark, and bark, and bark:yell:

you get the picture :boom:

does my head in as we are in a quiet street with few cars and no hooting


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Ahh but don't forget those quiet nights where all you can hear are the "quiet" sounds of cats making loving in the bushes!!! I can explain dog barking to my 7 year old but the cat noises are a little more difficult...

YAAAAOOOOOUUUUUHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

My wife picked two up from the street, (put my foot down after two) not to sure if that is fostering, officially...I did not say too much, but wondered privately what happens when we go back home? The two ******s have crept into our hearts, so Mnnn, guess I will find out one day what happens.


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

i heard that UK rules for transporting pets into the country are changing as of January 2012. There will be no more quarantine... The states has no quarantine either. As far as other countries I am not sure, but it looks as though the cuties you find here can go home with you after all!!


----------

